# Traveling to France this summer...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello All,
Anyone know of some good hobby/train shops over there, or any train related sites one should see?
Thanks


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Gregg,

I've traveled in France on the trains. Paris was not my favorite place, but we were there at the wrong time and didn't speak any french. If you are in the South of France, I would suggest going to Nice, then taking the local train over to Ventimiglia, Italy. From Ventimiglia, catch a train to the quaint mountain village of Limone. That line crosses the French/Italian border a few times and when we were there in 2004, it was powered by a diesel rail car.

Other than that, perhaps there will be some sort of special excursions, internet search should help with that.

As far as hobby shops go, I don't know any in France, but my experience has been that it is always cheaper to buy train stuff in the US.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

When in Paris, be sure to have a copy of this map with you. It makes riding the Paris Metro (subway) so easy even a caveman can do it. Also shows the major intercity railway stations and what lines they serve.

The maps are available in the major bookstores in the USA and on the Internet.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gregg, 

Paris is a beautiful city with a great deal to see. Riding trains in and out of the city is quite an experience. 

As Bill posted, the Paris Metro is great to ride. However, I might caution you to keep valuables, money and passport inside your shirt or other inaccessable areas and hold tight to your camera. 

To see a great deal of history and feel the emotion of the cost of the freedom we enjoy in this country, take a few days to visit the Normandy coast and the towns that were so much a part of history on the days following December 6, 1944.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

any train related sites 
There's a good railroad museum - we were discussing some loco in it a few weeks ago. I'll see if I can find a link. Aha: http://www.citedutrain.com/en/train/ (It was the Bugatti Railcar we were discussing.)

Go somewhere on a TGV - you will be amazed how quick and efficient a high-speed rail option can be.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a large train museum in Mulhouse, eastern France on or near the Rhine River. It's web site says that it is the largest railroad museum in Europe.

Here is the link:

French Railroad Museum 

The home page is in English.

There is a fantastic transportation museum in Lucerne, Switzerland. It has been many years since I was there, but there was an HO model setup of the entire Goddard pass route. There was also an LGB setup. There are a lot of full sized trains there also. It is well worth the visit if you are planning to do any travel outside of France.


Chuck 


Sorry Pete. I typed in my reply without seeing yours.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I've Googled for some shops for Paris: 

Boutique AU PULLMAN 
Tél : 01 48 74 56 17 
Fax : 01 53 21 96 71 
e-mail : [email protected] 
www.aupullman.com 
70 rue d'Amsterdam 
75009 PARIS 
Métro Liège (l.13) 

Boutique CENTRAL TRAIN (stocks LGB) 
81 Rue Reaumur - 75002 PARIS 
Tel: 01 42 36 70 37 - Standard 
Fax: 01 40 39 09 01 
Métro: Sentier ou Réaumur Sébastopole 
www.central-train.net


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as LS trains are concerned, France is almost, but not quite, on a par with Botswana. As for the two stores quoted, be prepared to be amazed, if not totally knocked out, by the prices you will see there. 

True, there are some brave souls who have, against all odds, managed to build some really spiffy layouts, andone that comes to mind has a 'south-of-France' railcar scenario of astounding realism. However, he is an ex-pat Brit married to a beautiful French lady, and therefore misses the count. 

He also builds 99% of everything himself. 

He has a pal who makes craftsman kits for railcars - VERY expensive, and very exclusive. 

Ever wondered why there are so few French posters on this and other LS fora? 

Well, now you know. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of The Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Terry... 
Having been to both I can vouch that France is *far* below Botswana in the Railway Parts supply league. Parts for my Hornby came via Botswana during the time of "Sanctions" and my son is *still* using the same locos!!! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, make that Mali.... : ) 

Besp 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of The Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

A few years back I went to a store called Le Bleu Nain, roughly translated "The Blue HAnd. It is off Rue Le Madeleine. They did have LGB for sale. It was expensive there even with a favorable dollar to franc. Would be even more expensive now.
LAO


----------



## Ian Pooley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 

Here are some thoughts on traveling in France this summer: 

France is a wonderful country for railroads and model railroads. Unfortunately, the best narrow gauge railway, the Vivarais, is closed this year, but the CP (Chemins de Fer de Provence) a magnificent meter gauge railway that runs from Nice through the foothills of the Southern Alps to Digne, is open, and well worth a visit. Check their website. It has an English version. 

There are many superb books and magazines for modellers, including Loco Revue, and Voies Ferrees, two of my favourites. Other useful magazines include "Voie Etroite" for the latest on French narrow gauge restoration and heritage, and La Vie du Rail, a sort of francophone equivalent of "Trains" magazine. There are many books available on railways and railway modelling. If you get interested in French railways, the UK book and magazine retailer, Camden, is an excellent source for French narrow gauge, industrial railways, and magazines. 

I've always found, on my visits to France, that an interest in railways and railway modeling was something I could share with French enthusiasts wherever I went. 

Added to all this, France has one of the most superb railway networks in the world. Trains are fast, comfortable, and on time, the scenery is marvellous, and, when you stop, the local food and hospitality is even better. 

Ian Pooley


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you happen across the correct burner and tank for this, could you smuggle it back?


----------

